
Ask HN: Which tool have changed your life recently? - JunaidBhai
Any app, tool, service, product that has changed your life recently.
======
deepaksurti
Org Mode in Spacemacs. I combined with a clean folder conventions combined
with sensible usage of tags.

FWIW, I earlier had an analog planning system, but it wasn't scaling. With a
new job and changed roles/responsibilites, Org mode gives me the productivity
I was looking for.

The past 2 weeks since I have started using it has given me positive results.
But I will wait for the year to give a definite answer :-).

~~~
snazz
And GitHub even renders .org files the same way they do Markdown. You can
store your notes in a Git repo and see them on any device, even without Emacs
installed.

~~~
deepaksurti
Excellent I did not know that. Thank you, one of my TODO state changed to
DONE.

------
pattu777
Notion. Been using it for a while to take all kinds of notes. Loving it.

[https://notion.so/](https://notion.so/)

~~~
seanwilson
Can you explain what makes it so good compared to using a combination of the
tools it says it replaces? What if you like some of the tools it has and not
others?

------
vicpara
VisualStudio Code - I got rid of almost all IDE. I still keep using Intellij
though for scala.

------
yesenadam
LaTeX: Using TexShop to take notes, diary, programming notes, writing - making
everything into beautiful PDF ebooks. TikZ for diagrams.

------
v4n4d1s
I used to run a Microsoft Exchange Server for my family, just switched to
Mailcow-Dockerized, which is really awesome.

[https://mailcow.email/](https://mailcow.email/)

------
CtrlAltEngage
Not so recent but Vimwiki.

Fantastic way to organise things and has a built in diary. Definitely
recommend it to fellow vim habitators.

------
hannahzenkova
Thinking about Calm - I've started meditating, and this changed everything in
my life :)

------
mayamatrix
Definitely the Pihole

------
ghostpirate
Headspace - Meditation guidance

------
notomorrow
emacs

